# JUMBO PEPPER SAUCE



## swizzle (Feb 10, 2006)

Just purchased a bottle that's embossed "3 FL. OZS, JUMBO BRAND PEPPER SAUCE THE FRANK TEA & SPICE CO. CINCINNATI.O." and a "1" on the base. The bottle is ribbed and its a screw cap. Any idea of the value? It has a cool looking embossed elephant on the front. Jason


----------



## capsoda (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Jason, The Frank Tea and Spice Co, Jumbo Brand pepper sauce bottles are pretty pricy. I've sold them for $50 and have seen them go for $70 and up on Ebay at times. They are great bottles and highly sought after by collectors of FTS Co Items.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 11, 2006)

That's the bottle right there. Hell I'd be willing to sell my for $40 and that will include shipping, handling, insurance and a tracking number. PM me if your interested. Jason


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2006)

yo cap that is one sweet bottle!! when does it date 40tys  mike


----------



## capsoda (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Mike, They date to the late 20s early 30s.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 12, 2006)

SOLD!!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tough find those peppersauces...WTG !
 Also would like to note another product from Frank Tea & Spice that collectors seek and pay $$$ for.
 The Dove Brand Products..with embossed Doves. They date from the same time period and aren't as plentiful as the Jumbo products.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah Charlie, the Dove Brand bottles are bringing higher prices these days.

 This is one of my favorite Dove bottles. It's a Dove Brand Mustard vendors pot. It had a screw lid with a brush on it and it sat in a hole in a vendors cart.


----------

